# What Is Expected Merit of 2013?



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

What will be the merit of government medical colleges under uhs in 2013. My aggregate is 85.3352 .what is my chance of getting admission in mbbs.

- - - Updated - - -

WILL THE MERIT BE MAINTAINED OR IT WILL BE HIGH OR LOW


----------



## yoyahyo (Jan 8, 2012)

You're asking for a definite answer and no one knows. No need to yell.if anyone knew this question it wouldn't have been asked as many times as it has..if you can read you ll see this question has been asked before. People have predicted it to go down but it may go up slightly. Just be patient and confident.


----------



## Ali S (Oct 2, 2013)

last year merit increased by 2.3 percent so if same trend is maintained you'll not get admission but nothing can be said..you may get admission.. i don't think merit can go down!!


----------



## mnakhtar (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi every body. My daighter got follwoing marks:
IBCC eqivalence O-Level : 810/900
IBBC equivalence A-Level: 969/1100
MCAt : 936/110
I have calculated her aggregate as 86.7818.
I just want to ask is it correct or not ?
What do you think about merit this year.
Thanks


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes, that is your daughters agg. to 4 decimal places. 
There are only speculations as to the merit this year, with strong assertions that the merit stays static or decreases slightly.


----------



## Dayyan Ally (Oct 29, 2013)

*Salam*

i have an aggregate of 84.7714% in UHS. and i m really tensed about merit. please tell me will i get admission in any medical college or not?


----------



## saske khan (Oct 12, 2013)

It may be 83%

Sent from my GT-S6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zunaira Aslam (Nov 3, 2013)

plz give correct info


----------



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

http://e.jang.com.pk/11-08-2013/lahore/page2.asp


----------

